# The Best Album you've ever heard.



## Arcadium (Aug 27, 2009)

Mine would now have to be The xx's, "xx". Not far behind it is Arcade Fire's, "Funeral".

What about you guys?


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 27, 2009)

Coldplay:  "Viva La Vida"


----------



## Aden (Aug 27, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> Coldplay:  "Viva La Vida"



Best be trollan, bwah.

Also, I find new, better things waaaay too often. Right now, I'd have to go with







and






and






\Dammit Takun
\\It'll probably be different tomorrow.


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 27, 2009)

Aden:  Oh...I thought this was called "the best album you've ever heard", not "The best Album Aden's ever heard"     Nope, not trollin', brah.   I love every single song on Viva La Vida'.

Woodface' by Crowded House is another album that is a fav of mine.





And this:





And this:


----------



## Aden (Aug 28, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> Aden:  Oh...I thought this was called "the best album you've ever heard", not "The best Album Aden's ever heard"



Guess I didn't get the memo. :B

Another pick:


----------



## ArdenRedFox (Aug 28, 2009)

Oh man, Lateralus has got to be one of the best sounding records ever created. So rare to hear an album that is actually DYNAMIC and not crushed/compressed to all hell. Some of the best drum engineering I've ever heard.


----------



## Aden (Aug 28, 2009)

ArdenRedFox said:


> Oh man, Lateralus has got to be one of the best sounding records ever created. So rare to hear an album that is actually DYNAMIC and not crushed/compressed to all hell.



See the maudlin of the Well album in my first post. It's really a triumph in mixing and mastering. You can get it here as a download, as it was released free to the public.

\Optionally as a 24-bit FLAC no less.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 28, 2009)

_Scenes From a Memory _by Dream Theater.





http://membres.lycos.fr/ocado/musiq...-theater-metropolis2-scenes-from-a-memory.jpg


----------



## Nick (Aug 28, 2009)

That's a good one...I'm gonna sayyyy

"We Can Create" by Maps


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Aug 28, 2009)

Plastic Ono Band by John Lennon


----------

